# The Voice



## Ina (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anyone follow the talent show, "The Voice". I love music, and watching the talent grow week after week is fascinating.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2014)

No Ina, I don't watch The Voice, but I have started watching American Idol.


----------



## Ina (Feb 24, 2014)

I've not seen American Idol, The Voice is all about singer, with Blake Sheldon, Husher, Sikira (?), and Adam Lavine as the coaches. When I was a seven year old my tonsiectomy went wrong, leaving me with a low raspy voice  But, I still love to sing, mainly country. For listening, I love all types ,except maybe rap. How about you?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2014)

I love to sing, but only around the house, usually with the radio or CD.  I just like rock and roll, some blues and soul music.  Definitely no rap, hip hop or heavy metal.


----------



## Ina (Feb 24, 2014)

In the 60's and 70's, my ability to express seem to be locked up within myself. The accumulation of the my rapid growth from a childhood mentality and along, with the new family responsibilities my ability to express what I felt was pad lock. Joan Collins, Bet Midler, and so many others help me to understand and find my own voice.


----------



## GDAD (Feb 24, 2014)

INA: here is the best voice in Australis Pop scene, His Name is John Farnham but  was called the VOICE. He is in his 50s now.
        Watch this utube to the end.


----------



## Ina (Feb 24, 2014)

GDAD, Thanks for the link. Of modern music, that is the kind I find myself attracted to.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

Cannot stand these shows.  But, they are fun to laugh at.


----------



## Gael (Mar 4, 2014)

Ina said:


> Does anyone follow the talent show, "The Voice". I love music, and watching the talent grow week after week is fascinating.



I've watched the Voice UK. The recent season is the best I think with the judges they have now.


----------

